# Alternate, Hardwareversand oder Mifcom zusammenbauen lassen



## pascha953 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Freunde, hier ist euer Schraubenverwechsler,

da mein alter Rechner jetzt Geschichte ist, muss ein neuer her, denke März ist es so weit.

Da ich nicht selbst zusammenbauen will, werde ich halt paar Euros mehr hinblättern müssen.
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung gemacht mit Alternate, Hardwareversand oder Mifcom.

Über Hardwareversand habe ich eine menge schlechte Sachen gelesen, 

Mifcom soll viel zu teuer sein

wie siehts aus mit Alternate?


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (21. Januar 2014)

Bei Alternate zahlst du auch schnell nen Hunderter oder mehr drauf für die Komponenten. Wenn ich es zusammenbauen lassen würde, käme für mich von denen nur Hardwareversand in Frage. Wieso genau willst du nicht selber zusammenbauen?

mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Ich rate zu Hardwareversand, da ist es am günstigsten sowohl Zusammenbau als auch die Teile (wenn man über Geizhals reingeht).
 Abgesehen davon gab es da noch nie wirklich Probleme bei den Leuten die dort hier aus dem Forum bestellt haben oder ihn dort Zusammenbauen gelassen haben.

 Wie hoch ist eigentlich das Budget für den PC?
 Was soll damit eigentlich alles gemacht werden?


----------



## pascha953 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo und Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wieso kein Eigenbau: 
Den zusammenbau würde ich locker hinkriegen, hab viele Videos gesehen wie das gemacht wird.
Problematisch wirds für mich das ding dan zum laufen bringen, wenn ihr versteht.
Trotzt richtigen zusammenbaus kein Bild, oder wie soll ich Windows draufspielen?
Deswegen lieber paar Euros mehr ausgeben, auspacken, anschließen, loszocken.

Mein Budget liegt bei 1300Euro, 
brauche PC zum Gamen, Filme schauen, Surfen und Musik hören.


----------



## Tommi1 (21. Januar 2014)

Ev. kann Dir ja auch ein "PCGH Helfer vor Ort" beim zusammenbau helfen.


----------



## pascha953 (21. Januar 2014)

Den zusammenbau würde ich locker hinkriegen, hab viele Videos gesehen wie das gemacht wird.
Problematisch wirds für mich das ding dan zum laufen bringen, wenn ihr versteht.
Trotzt richtigen zusammenbaus kein Bild, oder wie soll ich Windows draufspielen?
Deswegen lieber paar Euros mehr ausgeben, auspacken, anschließen, loszocken.


----------



## ich111 (21. Januar 2014)

Hier kannst du schauen ob ein Bastler in deiner Nähe wohnt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Ich denke das dort jemand in deiner Nähe wohnen wird der dich da unterstützen kann auch bei Problemen falls der Rechner wirklich nicht startet.


----------



## Joselman (21. Januar 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Trotzt richtigen zusammenbaus kein Bild, oder wie soll ich Windows drauf spielen?


 
Wenn alles richtig zusammengebaut und nix kaputt ist dann versucht der PC zu booten. Dann wird nix passieren weil die Festplatten leer sind und du keine bootfäige CD im Laufwerk hast. Dabei hast du aber immer ein Bild. Also einfach Windoof CD einlegen dann neustarten und die Installationsanweisungen befolgen. 

Wenn dann Windows drauf ist noch die Treiber installieren. Die meisten Mainboards haben ne komplett Installation (Treiber CD liegt immer bei) die alle notwendigen Treiber nacheinander installiert. Achtung: Manche Mainboardhersteller jubeln einem da ggf. Toolbars und ähnliches unter deshalb immer Benutzerdefinierte Installation anklicken !!!


----------



## pascha953 (21. Januar 2014)

Beim zusammenbau, um die Komponenten von Fehler auszuschließen, wäre es da besser das Mainboard auf eine Zeitschrift drauflegen, CPU Kühler montieren, 1 Ram Riegel einbauen, Festplatte und DVD Laufwerk anschließen und Monitor an Grafikkarte, 

dan anschalten, wen startet, dann ins Bios, irgendwo die Bootreihenfolge auf DVD Rom wählen, Win 7 DVD einlegen, aus Bios rausgehen,
dann sollte es bei neustart mir Win 7 installieren. 

Danach kann man die ganzen Komponenten ins Gehäuse einbauen.

Wäre das so richtig?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. Januar 2014)

@ Themenstarter

Dann schau dir doch einfach mal ein Video an wie man Windows installiert. Ist echt kein Thema. Ich hätte mehr Angst vor dem zusammenbauen, denn Video ansehen und selber machen ist ein riesen Unterschied.

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen hier im Forum jemanden in deiner Nähe zu fragen der die beim Zusammenbau und installieren Helfen kann. Sollte ja nicht all zu lange dauern. 

Nur ein Ram-Riegel? Du solltest immer zwei nehmen um diese im Dual Channel laufen zu lassen. Ist effektiver und schneller. Welche Bänke zu welchem Kanal gehören steht in der Regel im Handbuch des MoBos

DU kannst sofort alle Komponenten einbauen. Das musst du sogar wegen den Treibern nach der Installation. Zumal es dann Problematisch wird wenn du alles nochmal auseinander nehmen musst um es in das Gehäuse zu bauen.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Zur Windows 7 Installation gibt es sogar hier eine FAQ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Windows installieren sind 3 Klicks, wirklich absolut einfach


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, ich konnte es damals auch ohne das ich es vorher einmal gemacht habe ohne Anleitung, war allerdings auch bei Windows 2000 bzw. Windows XP.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Januar 2014)

Und da war es ja noch ein wenig Komplizierter. Jetzt ist das wirklich sehr selbsterklärend.


----------



## facehugger (22. Januar 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Danach kann man die ganzen Komponenten ins Gehäuse einbauen.


Du kannst ruhig auch *vor* der Installation des BS alles in`s Case baun Achja, Google hilft:


Windows 7 Installieren für Einsteiger - YouTube
ich wollte eigentlich noch die Sprache auswählen, aber des bayrisch ließ sich irgendwie nicht umstellen

Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Januar 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und da war es ja noch ein wenig Komplizierter. Jetzt ist das wirklich sehr selbsterklärend.



Stimmt das sehe ich auch so, zumal man jetzt dort eigentlich die ganze Zeit eine moderne Oberfläche hat und nicht eine BIOS Ähnliche Oberfläche wie bei der Installation von XP.


----------

